# Weekly Competition 2015-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R F2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2
*2. *U' F' U F2 R' F R' U R U'
*3. *U' R F2 U' R U' F' R' U2
*4. *F R U' R F U2 F2 U'
*5. *F' U2 R2 F' U R2 U2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U R' U2 L U L D2 B D2 F2
*2. *U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B F2 L2 F D2 F U F' L' U2 L2 F D R D
*3. *D2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R F' U' R2 F2 D' B' U L R
*4. *U R2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 U' F R' B2 L B R' F
*5. *L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B F R' U B2 L B' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Rw' F' R2 F L2 Fw F' Uw' B2 F U L Uw' L' Rw' R2 Fw' F' L2 B U' Fw F2 U' Fw F2 D' Fw' R Uw Rw D U2 L2 D2 Rw' U' Fw F'
*2. *Uw U L D2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' B' R' D2 Rw U Fw D2 L' R2 F Rw' Fw2 U2 R2 F' Rw Fw2 F Rw2 R2 B L' Rw R' F2 Uw L Rw' R B' F U
*3. *U2 L' Uw2 R U Rw' B2 L2 D2 Fw D' U2 R Fw2 L Uw' L2 R' U2 L Uw2 R2 Uw' U' Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw' L' R B Rw' B' U2 F' Uw2 U Rw' R' B
*4. *R' U2 R' B Fw U' B2 L' Fw' L' Fw2 Rw F' L Rw' B' U2 F2 Uw' U L2 B' L2 Uw' R Fw' D2 Rw2 D B Uw2 L Uw F Rw' U2 L' Fw' Rw Fw
*5. *D B' F2 U Rw R' D Uw2 F2 U F' L2 Rw R' D' U Rw2 Uw B2 Fw2 F R2 D U' R' Uw U R2 Fw' U Fw' Rw R U Fw' U2 F' D Rw2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw Bw2 U2 B2 Fw F' Dw2 Bw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 R' B2 Dw' Lw' Uw' Fw' R2 B Rw Bw2 D' Dw2 U' Lw2 Bw U R2 Uw U' Rw2 R Dw R2 B D F Uw B' Bw' Fw R2 Bw' R' Uw2 Bw' Fw' D' Lw R2 D' Lw2 B2 Fw U Rw Dw Uw2 Fw' R
*2. *U Lw Bw L2 F' L Rw' R2 F2 Rw' R2 D L' Rw U' B Dw2 U Rw2 Uw F L' Uw B' Rw2 U2 Bw R B' D' Dw' L' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' B' Bw2 L' Bw Uw2 U' Rw2 U L F2 Dw2 U R' B2 Dw2 F D2 Dw2 B Bw2 Rw' F
*3. *Uw L F' D Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 D' B L R' B2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 B Fw' F2 Uw2 L2 Bw F2 U2 R D' L F2 U Bw' Fw2 F' L2 F' Uw' B' D' U2 B Lw2 Rw2 F D Rw U' L Bw2 U' L Uw' Bw R B' Dw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 D
*4. *F' L Rw F2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 U L2 Lw B Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' R B2 Fw Uw Fw2 F2 L' Bw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 D Dw Lw2 B D L' Lw Rw Uw2 L' Fw2 L' Rw F Dw2 F' Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw Uw' F U Lw2 B R' Fw' L' U' Fw' D Bw2 R U'
*5. *Uw2 U2 Lw D Rw D Fw' R B' U' Rw' U2 B' Uw' Lw2 Uw2 L F2 U' B' L2 Bw Fw' U R Bw' Rw D2 U B' Fw2 Lw2 B Bw Fw Rw2 Fw2 Dw U' Fw Rw' D' Lw Dw2 R' Dw Lw2 Dw2 R F D2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 D Lw' D Dw2 F2 Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' R2 F L2 U2 B2 2F2 R2 U2 2L' 3F 2L' 3U L R' 3F2 D' R' 2D2 2R2 2F' 2R 2B2 2U2 F2 3R2 2D' 2B' F2 2U2 U' 2L' 2D U F' 3U' L' 2L 2R2 2D' 2F R2 3U' 2U2 F 2L 2U' L' D U 2R 3F' D F' R D' 3U' 2F F 2D2 2R2 3U2 3F2 2U 2L' 2F2 D B' F2 2D
*2. *2B' 2F' D' 2U2 R2 2F' 3R' D2 2D' 3U' 2F 3R B2 2B 2F U2 R' D2 2D' L' 2L 2R 2U U2 R' B' 2D2 3U 2U B2 2F' L 3F 2D 2U2 B' 2D F2 L' R2 F2 3U2 3F2 2U 2F 3R2 D2 B D' 2D2 3U' 2F D2 2D R2 3U2 B2 2B' 2F2 F 3U2 2L R' F' R2 2F 2D' 2U 2B2 3F'
*3. *2U 2L2 3R2 B' 2L2 2B2 2L2 B2 2B 2F D2 2R B 3U2 2U B 2B' 3F 2D' 2R' 3U' B' 2B2 3F' U 2L2 3R' D 2D 2B2 2D2 2U' R' D' 3R' F2 2D 3U' B 2R' R U2 2R2 F2 2L 3R D 3F2 2L' R' 3F2 2L' 2U F 2R' B U L 3R2 2B2 2D2 U' R 2U2 U2 2L' B' 2F2 R' 3F
*4. *3F' 2R B 3F2 U L' D2 2D U' R' 2B2 2R 3U2 B 2B D' 3U 2R2 3F 3R2 B 2L' F' D 3U 2R U' F2 3U' 3F' 2L2 3U2 3F2 2U B2 2D' F' 2U' 2B2 3F' 3U' 2F2 R' 2F2 2L R' U F' U2 2B' 2R 2D' 2B2 2R U 3F' 2L' 3U 2U2 U 2L' B' 2B' U' L2 2L 3F 2U2 U 3F
*5. *B' 2U L2 2L' R2 2U2 U2 R2 2D2 F' R' 3U' 2B' L' 2F2 F 2R2 D2 3U2 2U 2F2 F2 3R 2F' 2D2 3F 2L' 2B F' 2D2 F' 2U' 2R' 2B2 F2 2L F2 D 2D' B2 3R2 2U' 2F2 L R' 2U' 2F' 2U B' R' 2D 2R U' F U F' 2D2 3F2 F' 2L R 2B2 2F2 2U2 2R R' 2U U' F 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 3L' 3F' 3U2 F' L 3U' 2U2 2B2 3F2 2D' 3R2 3B 2R2 R' 3F' 3U2 B 2F2 R2 D' 2L 3B2 3U 3R 2U2 3L' B2 3B F R 3U R' 2F F2 U L2 R' 3U L 3L F2 D 2U U 3F2 2F 3U 2F 3D2 2B 3D2 2B2 3L 3B2 3U 2L' 2F2 3U' 2U2 3R2 3F2 L2 3L 2B 2L2 3L2 R2 2D2 2F2 2R 2U' 3F2 2F' F2 R2 3B' 2F' L 2L 2B L 2B' 2F2 R 2F' U2 3F 2D 2L2 2D 3B D 3D' 2R 3F' 2U 2F' R2 3B'
*2. *2R R2 U2 B2 3D2 L' 3B2 2D' U B2 2R' 3U2 3B2 2R D2 2R B' 2B2 L D2 2D2 R 3B 2F 2L2 B2 2F2 2R 3B2 3L' 3R2 2F 2R2 2D 3F' 2F' F L2 2D2 2B2 U 3L 3D' 2L2 3R 3D 3F' 2D 2F' R2 2F 3U2 2B2 2F' L2 2L 3L R2 U2 2L D2 2L 3L' R' F' 2L2 2B 3R 3D2 U' 3L D 2D2 3L 3F' L 2U' 2B' D' 2D 3R' 3D' U2 B2 3F 2L' F' 3R2 2D B' 3B 2F' 3L' 2B2 3B' L 3D' L2 2R R2
*3. *3F 2R' 2B 3R 3D2 L' 3D F' U2 2L' B' R2 U' 2F U2 3L 3U2 3B' F2 3D' 3U2 2U U2 2F D 3R' 3B2 2F 2D2 2U' 3L D 3F2 3R U 2B' 2D2 3U L' 2D' 3F 2L2 U2 L' 2D 2B2 U2 3F2 R' 3B2 3F' 3U2 2R 3F2 2F2 2D2 3U 2L D2 2D2 3D 3F2 R 3F 3R2 3U' 3B 3U' B L' 3F2 2F2 2D 3U2 R' 3B 3R2 3D' L' 3R' R2 F 2R D' L2 D 2U2 3L 3R2 2R2 3D' 3R' 2F2 3U' U2 B2 3U2 F' D 2F
*4. *B 2B 3L B 2D' 3D2 2R' 3F2 D 3B2 2F2 2L' R' D' 2D' B F2 3R2 3B 2D' R2 2B' 2U' F' 3R' R2 D 3U' L2 2U2 3B2 L B2 3D2 F' U 2B 2F2 F2 2D U' B 2B2 3F' D2 2D' 3U 2L' U F2 3L2 D' U' 3L' 3F' 2R2 3U 2F' F2 L' B2 2D' 2F' 2U L' 2D 2U2 2L2 2R' 2F' F' D L' 3D R' 2D2 3U2 B 2D 2L2 B' 2D' 2B2 2F2 2U' R 3D 3R 3B2 3L2 2U2 3R' 2B' 3R' R2 2D U2 3F' 2U2 3F2
*5. *2B' 2L 2U2 L 2D 2B D' B2 3B D B' L 3B' F2 D' 3D 3L2 U2 3F2 3U 3B' F D2 L F2 3R 3D2 2U 3B' F' 2R 2U 3F U' 3B' 2R' 2U 2B2 D2 2R' D2 3D' 2B 3D' B' 3D' L2 U R U F R2 D2 B2 3R2 B2 F 2R2 F2 3L R2 3F' 2D' 3B' D' 3F 3L 3R D' 3L F2 3U2 2L' R D 2L2 2F2 3R2 D B2 D 3U' 2R' 2B 3L 3B2 3L' 2D2 F2 2D2 2B 3U' 3L2 3D B2 3D 3U2 2U2 U2 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' R U' F2 R U2 R U'
*2. *R U R' U2 R F2 R' F U
*3. *F U' F' U R F2 U' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B' U' F' R2 B L' D2 F2 D R
*2. *L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L D R U L F2 D' B' L2
*3. *R2 B2 R D2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L U L' B2 F' U2 L B R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F Rw R Fw Rw' D Uw U2 Rw B R2 D U F2 D Rw F L2 Rw2 R F2 R' F Uw' L' Rw D Uw L' Fw' U2 R B L B2 U' B2 L' U
*2. *Rw' F' R2 Uw B2 Fw F' D Uw2 U2 B F Rw' Uw' Rw' R' D' Rw2 F2 L' D' Rw B L' Rw2 R' F' D Uw L Rw' R' D2 U2 B R' Uw Fw U2 Rw'
*3. *Uw2 L' B2 Fw Rw2 D' B Fw2 F' R2 Fw' D2 Uw' R' Fw Rw2 D B Fw' D' Fw' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw L R' D' R' D' U' L' R2 D' Fw F2 Uw2 U' Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Lw' Fw Rw2 Dw2 B' Dw' Bw' Fw F2 L2 Fw2 F2 L Lw2 Dw2 Rw' R B2 D Lw U' Rw2 R' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 F' U2 R2 B' Fw' Uw U' Rw Uw' Bw' D2 Rw' R D Lw Rw2 B' Bw' F Lw2 Fw Lw2 F' Dw Uw2 B' D2 U L2 B2 Rw2 D2 U'
*2. *L Dw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 L Rw Dw Uw2 U Fw F2 Rw Bw2 Lw' Rw D2 Dw Uw' Rw' D2 L B Bw' F U' B R' D2 L Bw' Fw' R' D' R Fw Dw2 Bw Uw' Lw2 R' F2 Dw2 Lw' U Rw2 R' Dw Rw2 B' Fw Lw2 B Bw2 Rw' U' Lw2
*3. *Bw F2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 B Dw2 Rw B Lw2 Uw2 Bw L2 Rw Dw' Fw Dw' R2 F2 D2 R B' F Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 R Uw' L Fw' Dw2 B' Fw Rw2 Uw U Fw' D' Uw' Lw2 Rw2 R' B2 Bw2 L Bw2 Dw2 Uw' R B2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 L R' Dw2 Bw2 Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 2F2 D 2L' 3R 3U 2U' 2R 3U2 2L B2 2D' L' 2L 3U2 3R2 D 2B 2R2 F2 2D 2U2 2F2 2U' B2 3R 2B2 3R2 2F F R 2U U L D2 2R2 2D B 2F' F2 2R2 2D B' 2D 3R' 3F' L2 3R2 2B L' 2D2 2F2 3R2 2R' B2 2B 2L 3R2 2R 2U U 3F 2F 2D' R 2B' 3F2 F2 R2 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R B F2 3U2 2U' U 2L2 R2 2B' 3B2 F2 3R2 2D 3U2 3B2 3U2 L' F' 2D2 3D2 3U 2F' 3D2 L2 3B 3L2 3R 2U' 2L2 3R2 3F' D 3D R2 D 3B 2F' D U2 3R2 2B2 2D2 3U' 3F' U' 2L2 B2 2F F' 2D 3B2 2R2 2F2 R' 3U 3F2 F' L B2 3D' 3U2 2U2 3R' D' 2B2 2F2 3L R' D' 2U' U F' D2 3R' 2B' 2D' 3U' U 2F D2 2R2 3D 3F2 3U' 2U 3L' 2F' F2 3U' 3L' R 3U' B 3R' D2 2U' U2 F' D2 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' L F L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B' L'
*2. *U2 B D2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 D B' F L' B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2
*3. *L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F L' B2 D L2 U' R' U F U
*4. *U2 L2 D U R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L R D' R U B' D' R2 F2
*5. *R2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' D R2 B L' B F' L' U' B F2
*6. *D2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' L2 U F' L' R B L
*7. *D' L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B D' L2 R' F U' B2 L D B'
*8. *D2 B U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 D U' F L U R' U2 L2 F D R
*9. *R D' F R F L' B R U' D' F L2 F U2 F2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F
*10. *D F2 L U2 F2 U' F R2 B' R' B2 R L2 F2 L U2 B2 R D2 R2
*11. *R2 U2 B2 F D2 F R2 F' L2 F D2 L' F D B2 U' B R2 D' F
*12. *D B2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 L D2 B' F' U R' B D L' U2
*13. *R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U B2 F' D' U2 F D' R U2 F2 R F
*14. *B' D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' L' R' D2 U' R' D2 F D2 B2 R2
*15. *U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D F2 R D' L B D2 B2 D
*16. *F D' B L2 U L2 F' U2 B2 R F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F U2 R2
*17. *U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R F' L D R D L2 D B' L2
*18. *D2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F U2 B U2 F' D' F2 L B2 F U2 R' F D2 L'
*19. *F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F L' B R2 D U2 F R' D' L
*20. *F' U2 F D2 B2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F' L' F' R' U' L2 U2 F'
*21. *R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F L' R' U L' D2 L2 B2 R D' F2
*22. *D B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 F L R D' B L' B R2 D U2
*23. *B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D' B L2 D R' U' F U' B' L' B
*24. *U2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 B D2 L2 F' D2 U' L D F L2 D' R2 B2 R D'
*25. *F' U' B R2 L' U2 F B' L2 F U2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R2 B2
*26. *D' B' R2 F2 R' U2 R' L U' F2 B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 L' F2 L' U2
*27. *F' B D' R' L2 D2 L' F' R2 U B' L2 D2 F' B' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2
*28. *L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 D U L2 R B' D2 L2 B U R B R D'
*29. *L2 U2 B D' L2 F' L2 F R' B R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F B D2 F' U2
*30. *U' B' R F2 U' D' F' L2 B L U F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2
*31. *L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F L D U B U2
*32. *B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 D F2 R F R2 F' D2 L R' D B L
*33. *B' R' L F' U2 D' R' U2 F' D' B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2
*34. *L2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R D2 R B2 R U L' R' B' D' R' B2 U' F' L
*35. *D2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F' L B U' R D' R U B U
*36. *D B2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R' D2 R' D' F' U' B U' R2
*37. *U' B2 D R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 F' U' L2 B L' R D' B2 F2 D
*38. *L2 B2 U B2 U L2 D F2 L2 D U2 B' U' F R' D' R2 D B2 L2 B'
*39. *F2 D R B2 L B' U' R2 L2 B U2 F' D2 F L2 U2 L2 B
*40. *B2 L' B2 U2 R D2 L R2 B2 L' F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R B D2 B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F L D B' R' B L F2 R2 U L2 B D2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2
*2. *F2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L U' B2 D' B D U2 L U R F'
*3. *R2 U2 F D2 B F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 D B' F2 U' F L' U L' R' B'
*4. *D R U' L2 D2 L F D B L' D' R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 D' L2
*5. *F2 U D' R' L2 B2 U' R2 B' L U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D' L U2 B2 D' L' D F U2
*2. *F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L R' U' L2 R' D U2 B' D2 U
*3. *L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R' B R2 B F L2 F' U' R2 F
*4. *R' F2 L B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R B' R' D' U2 B2 U' B2 R
*5. *F' D2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' L U' B R2 D R2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 D2 R B' L' D2 R' D U F' D2 L
*2. *F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B' L D2 L2 D F R U2
*3. *U' L' F U B D R B L B' R2 B' L2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 F'
*4. *F L2 F D R L D2 L2 D' R2 B R2 B D2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B
*5. *F' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' D R' F' U' B2 L2 U2 D2 F L2 F D2 F L2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 B R2 U' F2 L B' D' L B D2 R' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R'
*3. *L2 F2 R' B2 D R2 U F L' B U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 D2
*4. *U L R' Fw' Uw R B Fw' L D2 L Uw' L' Rw D2 Rw D' Uw' L' D Uw2 U' R2 D2 U Fw Uw' Fw U' B L2 R D2 L2 R D B2 Fw U Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F U F2 R U2 R2 U'
*3. *F' D2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F D' L' R B2 L2 F' D' L2 B' R
*4. *Uw' U' B2 F' U' B2 U L' U L U2 R B2 L2 Fw' Uw Rw' B D Uw2 U' R F Rw D2 U Fw Uw' U' L R D2 U2 Rw2 R' F' D2 Fw Rw R
*5. *Rw' Bw' L' Lw D Fw' L B Bw2 L Bw' U B F2 U' F' U' Bw2 F2 D' B2 F' Rw' Uw L Fw2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw U Lw' Rw2 Dw' F D Bw D L Fw' Lw B' D2 B' Uw' Lw D2 U' Lw2 Rw R' U Lw' R Fw2 Uw2 Lw' B' Bw Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' U' B U' B L R' r b u
*2. *L' B' L' B R' B L' R l' r b' u'
*3. *U' R' L' R' B U R' U l b'
*4. *U' B R B' U' B' U' B r' u'
*5. *R' L' U L' U B' L' U' R r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 4)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, 5)
*4. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R U' D' L' R' D' U' L' D' U'
*2. *R' D U L U' D' U' R' U' D' U'
*3. *D R L' U' L' U' L' R' L D' U'
*4. *L' D L' D' L D' L D' U' D' U'
*5. *U' L' R U L D' L U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 7, 2015)

2x2 : (6.11), 5.67, (4.81), 5.25, 5.64 = 5.52
3x3 : 14.32, 14.96, 14.74, (15.86), (12.24) = 14.67
4x4 : (1:01.72), 58.83, 58.86, (50.80), 59.67 = 59.12
5x5 : 1:46.78, 1:46.77, 1:47.67, (1:44.41), (1:57.88) = 1:47.07
6x6 : 2:58.72, (2:42.65), (3:05.87), 2:55.75, 2:54.01 = 2:56.16
7x7 : 4:30.63, (4:38.37), (4:09.46), 4:36.12, 4:29.31 = 4:32.02
OH : 47.22, (47.93), 35.28, 35.65, (28.51) = 39.38
2-4 relay : 1:21.95
2-5 relay : 2:51.18
Megaminx : 1:36.25, 1:30.97, (1:26.02), 1:37.51, (1:38.90) = 1:34.90
Pyraminx : 6.53, 6.00, (4.75), 5.96, (8.29) = 6.16
Square-1 : 1:04.60, (33.73), 35.48, 40.81, (1:10.95) = 46.96
Skewb : (11.18), 8.19, (7.70), 8.66, 9.02 = 8.62


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Apr 8, 2015)

2x2 : 2.83,3.22,4.09,3.33,9.18 = 3.55
3x3 : 9.91,8.61,9.91,8.99,8.81 = 9.24
4x4 : 39.50,37.39,48.56,45.73,35.45 = 40.87
3x3oh : 15.24,18.02,17.74,13.12,13.03 = 15.37
234Relay : 1:06.01
pyraminx : 7.33,7.44,6.97,7.14,7.50 = 7.30


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 10, 2015)

*3X3X3:* (19.47) (22.13) 20.03 21.28 19.79 = *20.37*


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 10, 2015)

2x2: 11.10, (16.53), 11.07, (6.83), 7.75 = 9.97
3x3: 14.46, 14.22, (14.79), (14.19), 14.23 = 14.30
4x4: (1:05.73), 1:09.98, 1:16.17, (1:21.97), 1:18.53 = 1:14.89
5x5: (1:53.20), 1:57.43, (3:19.68), 2:07.27, 2:06.78 = 2:03.83
OH: (27.99), 30.21, 31.49, 36.83, (40.05) = 32.84
Pyraminx: (6.39), 11.97, 7.37, (20.51), 12.09 = 10.48
2-4 Relay: 2:02.57
2-5 Relay: 4:28.09
2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 10, 2015)

*3x3x3:* 17.32, 17.67, (21.38), (15.44), 16.55 = *17.18*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:52.67, 2:15.67, DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, 7:03.18
*5x5x5BLD:* 15:30.49, 18:47.87, 15:35.54


----------



## Jonathan1506 (Apr 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-12
*3x3x3*
avg of 5: *27.77*

Time List:
1. 29.40 
2. (25.24) 
3. 28.08 
4. 25.84 
5. (30.87)


----------



## DuLe (Apr 12, 2015)

*333*: 16.18, 16.57, (18.19), (14.03), 16.84 = *16.53*
*222*: 4.95, 5.23, (5.84), 5.34, (4.93) = *5.17*
*333 BLD*: (2:28.36), (DNF), 2:00.89 = *2:00.89*
*MINX*: 2:37.11, 2:37.25, (2:19.38), (2:50.94), 2:35.91 = *2:36.76*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 14, 2015)

Results week 15: split honours: congrats to KevinG and EMI who share first place
and then to bacyril too .

*2x2x2*(22)

 1.71 KevinG
 2.85 Jasiolek
 3.36 EMI
 3.55 The Rubik Mai
 3.66 Wookie
 3.71 Elf
 3.76 pantu2000
 3.86 ichcubegern
 4.11 giorgi
 4.26 bh13
 4.30 Cale S
 4.96 CyanSandwich
 5.17 DuLe
 5.32 jjone fiffier
 5.52 bacyril
 5.68 jaysammey777
 5.98 Schmidt
 7.25 Kenneth Svendson
 7.78 LostGent
 8.33 h2f
 9.97 notfeliks
 14.52 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(27)

 9.07 DanpHan
 9.24 The Rubik Mai
 9.98 EMI
 10.20 KevinG
 11.73 qaz
 12.31 Wookie
 12.87 Jasiolek
 13.08 giorgi
 14.30 notfeliks
 14.61 ichcubegern
 14.66 bh13
 14.67 bacyril
 14.81 jjone fiffier
 15.76 Elf
 16.53 DuLe
 16.66 jaysammey777
 17.18 cmhardw
 17.69 Kenneth Svendson
 17.76 LostGent
 18.62 Cale S
 19.28 CyanSandwich
 20.37 MarcelP
 22.66 Schmidt
 26.94 Jonathan1506
 28.30 h2f
 30.61 Bubbagrub
 38.60 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(17)

 39.51 EMI
 40.87 The Rubik Mai
 42.64 KevinG
 50.39 Elf
 55.92 ichcubegern
 56.14 jjone fiffier
 59.12 bacyril
 1:01.23 Cale S
 1:01.28 bh13
 1:01.50 Wookie
 1:14.89 notfeliks
 1:17.47 Kenneth Svendson
 1:29.63 Schmidt
 1:31.38 h2f
 1:34.50 CyanSandwich
 1:37.62 LostGent
 2:12.54 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(8)

 1:31.55 KevinG
 1:32.76 ichcubegern
 1:47.07 bacyril
 2:03.83 notfeliks
 2:11.32 Cale S
 2:47.27 Kenneth Svendson
 3:02.27 CyanSandwich
 4:48.49 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:26.26 EMI
 2:56.16 bacyril
 3:11.48 KevinG
 3:21.29 Elf
 5:00.36 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(2)

 4:32.02 bacyril
 8:42.39 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(13)

 15.37 The Rubik Mai
 19.28 KevinG
 19.45 Wookie
 21.74 EMI
 25.47 ichcubegern
 26.24 jjone fiffier
 29.59 Jasiolek
 30.55 Elf
 32.84 notfeliks
 35.49 Kenneth Svendson
 39.38 bacyril
 49.08 Cale S
 57.15 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:17.40 Kenneth Svendson
 1:50.09 EMI
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 4.97 KevinG
 8.17 Jasiolek
 9.28 EMI
 20.36 Cale S
 21.04 CyanSandwich
 27.87 MatsBergsten
 40.35 h2f
 DNF notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 34.23 CuberM
 39.66 Cale S
 1:06.81 MatsBergsten
 1:28.60 EMI
 1:52.67 cmhardw
 2:00.89 DuLe
 2:23.78 h2f
 DNF KevinG
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:19.39 Cale S
 4:10.96 CyanSandwich
 5:41.79 MatsBergsten
 7:03.18 cmhardw
 DNF EMI
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:30.49 cmhardw
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

9/14 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (10:57)  EMI
1/2 (12:02)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 55.53 EMI
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 53.46 KevinG
 54.46 EMI
 1:06.01 The Rubik Mai
 1:21.95 bacyril
 1:26.88 Elf
 1:28.37 ichcubegern
 1:33.79 bh13
 1:48.49 Kenneth Svendson
 2:02.57 notfeliks
 2:17.47 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:23.45 KevinG
 2:51.18 bacyril
 3:10.13 Elf
 3:25.41 ichcubegern
 4:28.09 notfeliks
*Skewb*(7)

 4.49 Wookie
 4.67 KevinG
 4.97 Cale S
 5.14 jjone fiffier
 6.83 Jasiolek
 8.62 bacyril
 11.16 Elf
*Clock*(5)

 8.60 qaz
 13.46 jjone fiffier
 13.71 EMI
 17.83 KevinG
 17.87 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(11)

 3.97 KevinG
 6.16 bacyril
 7.04 pantu2000
 7.30 The Rubik Mai
 7.34 Wookie
 7.86 Elf
 8.22 Cale S
 9.41 Jasiolek
 10.48 notfeliks
 11.15 Kenneth Svendson
 13.87 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:34.91 bacyril
 2:36.76 DuLe
 4:20.37 Kenneth Svendson
12:35.72 MatsBergsten
 DNF Elf
*Square-1*(6)

 13.96 obatake
 14.87 EMI
 33.89 Elf
 34.26 KevinG
 35.06 Cale S
 46.96 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

25 okayama
27 EMI
28 devaka
29 irontwig
39 h2f

*Contest results*

177 KevinG
177 EMI
127 bacyril
116 Cale S
115 MatsBergsten
110 Elf
107 The Rubik Mai
92 ichcubegern
89 Wookie
87 Kenneth Svendson
78 Jasiolek
73 notfeliks
68 jjone fiffier
66 CyanSandwich
66 h2f
54 bh13
46 cmhardw
44 DuLe
39 giorgi
33 qaz
30 DanpHan
29 pantu2000
28 Schmidt
24 jaysammey777
24 LostGent
15 okayama
13 devaka
13 CuberM
12 irontwig
10 obatake
9 MarcelP
7 Jonathan1506
5 Bubbagrub


----------

